# Strange sub enclosure assistance



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

I would appreciate any assistance with a bit of a tricky situation a friend of mine is in.

He has an old Landy and is going to be building a console onto the roof. The console will be 300mm wide, 160mm deep & about 2.4m long (11.82" x 6.31" x 94.5") The wood being used is 18mm (0.71"). In the console he wants to mount 300w 12" sub, set of 4" mids, set of 3" mids & tweeters. I am not sure of the power of these. if my calculations were correct for a sealed box, it would need to be 2.6m (103.5") long. Unfortunately we only have 2.4m (94,5") to work with. 
Any ideas???


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

I take it you would be mounting the sub, mids and tweeters all in the same box on the rood, if so; i would say thats a bad idea as you wouldnt be able to hear the mids and tweeters over the sub.

Also, unless you had some good quality soundproofing, dynamat is the best, then you will end up probly loosing a lot of the sound through the roof.


----------



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

Unfortunately, he does a lot of off-roading and especially going through rivers so putting the sound anywhere but the roof, would be audio equipment suicide as some rivers he needs to open doors to allow him to get traction on the river beds.
I've done a few installs in "normal" cars for mates but this is far from normal 
Is there no way to minimise the size of the enclosure for the sub specifically. I'm not very experienced in ported enclosures but as far as i know the enclosure volume needed is slightly less compared to sealed enclosure. Are there other options?
I have already purchased some Dynamat for the soundproofing, so that should be sorted.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Find a subwoofer that needs less volume to operate. Since he does alot of off roading, get a bazooka tube and some bungie cords.


----------

